# Fellow Canadians! how do you file taxes from UAE?



## numanamir (Apr 15, 2014)

Could someone please advise Re: Canadian tax filing from the UAE? Are there any accountants here?


----------



## DCguy (May 27, 2012)

I used these guys this year and they are very professional. I am not sure if they do Canadian taxes but my advisor was Canadian. http://www.expatustax.com/home


----------



## numanamir (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you much DCguy, I did leave a message with them, lets see if someone gets back to me.


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Numanamir, 

Did someone get back to you about how to file your taxes? It's my first year filing taxes away from Canada - I'm so confused! Please do share the new info.

-Sherry


----------



## numanamir (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello Sherry, yes someone did reply and told me to check out the below listed URL


expatustax.com

There is a Canadian accountant with these people, even though it says, "USA expat" but this person, the Canadian Accountant can help with CRA filing.
Go to the webpage, get phone number from Contact Us and call them , they are in Dubai. 
They should be able to help.
Best


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks numanamir! I contacted them.


----------



## vandsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

how did it go? what kind of rate did they charge?


----------

